# Hypothetical: How fat would you get if it was only for 24 hours?



## OCEAN-MINDED-1996 (Jul 7, 2021)

Imagine being able to be as fat as you want for 24 hours exactly. How fat would you choose to be? You'd change back to normal at the end of the 24 hours. And how would you want your body to look, i.e., your proportions?


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 9, 2021)

that is something i have thought about for sure. personally, i think i would all the way to boberry style, so, at the peak, around 620 pounds probably. what about you ? my proportions, well i guess it would be a lot of belly. probably my lady would be a lot of everything mmm i like that idea


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Jul 9, 2021)

Definitely over 300 lbs, maybe 315-325. I’d want my belly about 58-60”. I’m just about 5’6” so I’d look pretty obese. I’d actually like to look like these guys.


----------



## Joker (Jul 9, 2021)

I would stay the same as I am happy at my weight.


----------



## Gettingfatj (Jul 10, 2021)

OCEAN-MINDED-1996 said:


> Imagine being able to be as fat as you want for 24 hours exactly. How fat would you choose to be? You'd change back to normal at the end of the 24 hours. And how would you want your body to look, i.e., your proportions?





OCEAN-MINDED-1996 said:


> Imagine being able to be as fat as you want for 24 hours exactly. How fat would you choose to be? You'd change back to normal at the end of the 24 hours. And how would you want your body to look, i.e., your proportions?


Such a hot fantasy! I think 400 pounds would feel great


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 13, 2021)

Belly down to my thighs kinda fat. So I'd really have to slow down.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2021)

I've always summarized my real fantasy size as "big enough to struggle doing normal tasks, but not too big to do those tasks." I want to be fat enough that it is hard just getting in and out of a chair or walking a couple of blocks, but that it is possible. Feeling the effect of being so fat is part of the fantasy to me. What that weight would be for me, in terms of numbers, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## magodamilion2 (Jul 13, 2021)

I would first want to switch genders then I would want to be 550+. I never understood why, but even though big women are attractive to me as other people, the thought of gaining weight as a woman is off-putting to me. But the thought of being able to be a man for a bit and gain a ton of weight has always been one of my favorite things to imagine.


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 21, 2021)

Marshmallow Minotaur said:


> Definitely over 300 lbs, maybe 315-325. I’d want my belly about 58-60”. I’m just about 5’6” so I’d look pretty obese. I’d actually like to look like these guys.
> 
> View attachment 143384
> View attachment 143385



I read your post and at first I wondered why you'd stay so thin, but at 5-6, that would be nice and fat. I've wondered how much fatter I might want to try being. I'd want to stay mobile but I think that'd be possible up to maybe 500 or even 550 lbs at 6-2. Ideally my belly would swell and stick out even more than it does already - I think it's bigger than your photos already! My perfect measurements would be about 80" chest; 100" belly; 65" hips. 

24 hours would be a nice test to see if it feels good, or is too much, or maybe even not enough!


----------



## Lear (Jul 21, 2021)

It would depend on 2 things. First am I only gaining fat or do I get the muscle of someone who has gained this over time? Second can I try weights more than once? I'm assuming if we choose to be immobile we get the equipment to handle that for the next 24 hours too. Not interested if I go huge and find out I can't breathe well for 24 hours.

If I get the muscle I want to try 550-600 pounds since I'd feasibly still be mobile if very limited.

If I only get one shot I'm spending the day at a half ton. Since I'm a solo gainer I'm not going to reach that on my own.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm very much in two minds about this. I pad up to about 105" and it feels just great to be that size. I would like to be even bigger but I want to remain mobile. I've been think of trying to get up to 120" or maybe even 150" with padding. I'm sure that it would be very enjoyable. So, part of me thinks that it would be nice to be that sort of size being really fat for just a day.

However, another part of me says that, if I experienced that sort of bulk for a day, then it would be very disappointing to return to my present size. As I want a belly that sticks out about three feet. The weight would be a problem, as it would stop me from getting the shape that I want.

So, I think that I'll stick with the body that I have, which looks like this:



And I'll let the body that I dream of having remain an enjoyable fantasy that I can indulge in through padding, like this (about 105"):


----------



## Isabel (Jul 30, 2021)

I think I'd want to be 300 pounds so I could be fat but still mobile. I'd love to feel my whole body jiggle when I walk, and I think it would be fun to try fitting into a tiny bikini at that size. Also, I'd like to see how much food I could fit in that big of a belly because I think it would look awesome when it was fully stuffed.


----------



## Jay78 (Jul 30, 2021)

I would want to be record breaking fat like 1600 pounds or more!!! Where do I sign???!!!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Going with Lear comment about getting muscles to cope with the mass. The first thing I would change is to be shorter for center of gravity reasons. About 5 foot to 5 and half. 
Next would be left to right measurement. I would double that. It would also allow a bigger ball belly. 
Then the chest. At my current width 60 inches (5 foot) would be a deep front to back measurement. I would go for 120 inch chest. This would be deeper again because there is still on two front to back measurements. 
The butt has to be a counterbalance for the front.
The belly would be scaled up beach ball to my body width.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jul 31, 2021)

I'd like to change gender, be about 5 feet tall and weigh about 400 pounds, and have a hot guy who loves obese women just jump on me and have his way while I stuffed cupcakes into my mouth. I'd like to stay in bed and eat all day. I'd like my stomach to be down around my knees and my boobs just blobs with nipples, and connecting with rolls of back fat. I'd like my ass to be as wide as a doorway. I'd like cellulite and stretch marks allll over. I'd like to waddle to the kitchen and the bathroom. I'd also like to go to the mall and let people see what I've done.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 31, 2021)

Isabel said:


> I think I'd want to be 300 pounds so I could be fat but still mobile. I'd love to feel my whole body jiggle when I walk, and I think it would be fun to try fitting into a tiny bikini at that size.



I am only 25 pounds away from 300, so being a "mere" 300 probably wouldn't feel that different than I feel now. So I would have to go with anywhere between 400 and 600 pounds at least. Fat enough so that I would waddle rather than walk, be confined to wearing skin-tight sweats as my only wardrobe, be big enough so that people would stare and laugh at me, and of course, eat constantly like a big fat pig. I might even try on that bikini, just for fun! Just a fantasy, of course, but what would happen if by a twist of fate it lasted more than 24 hours? What then?


----------



## khrestel (Aug 1, 2021)

Definitely somewhat bigger than my highest weight was. At just a few pounds short of 400 lbs I felt big but not yet as special as I would've liked so I think I'd choose to try 520.


----------



## andre-grenierr (Aug 1, 2021)

Over 800 all in the belly.


----------



## JoeBananas (Aug 1, 2021)

I think I would also like to have someone next to me for the 24 hours who was also around 400 pounds. Would love to roll around with an attractive female, and over 400 is definitely attractive in my book!


----------



## JoeBananas (Aug 1, 2021)

I would also like to be 6'2, 190 pounds, 31 years old, handsome as a movie star and built like a steam truck for a day walking the streets, going into clubs and knowing what it's like to have women look at me and not look away for a day.


----------



## Miriam84 (Nov 30, 2021)

800 pounds, fattest in the butt and hips and unable to get through a door straight or sideways, but also with a belly below my knees and breasts handing at least down to my waist.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Nov 30, 2021)

andre-grenierr said:


> Over 800 all in the belly.


I would love to feel a 800 pound belly on top of mine. My abdominal cavity displaced by soft fat.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 1, 2021)

If it were only for 24 hours, then I would have no upper limit. It would just be a good chance to see how it feels.


----------



## maxi (Dec 9, 2021)

over 400 lbs... and mostly in my hips and ass.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Dec 9, 2021)

maxi said:


> over 400 lbs... and mostly in my hips and ass.


Would you actually like a standard chest , moderately flat belly and the left to right measurement of the hips bigger than most peoples chest and hips circumference measurement combined. the thighs would have to be bigger than most woman's hips although average legs would have a lot of thigh gap.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 12, 2021)

maxi said:


> over 400 lbs... and mostly in my hips and ass.


you do like to flirt, don't you


----------



## ChattyBecca (Dec 13, 2021)

I don't think I would have a limit. Gotta see how it is right?!?!


----------



## 600Bill (Jan 6, 2022)

To try the feeling for a day - 600 pounds. I would like to enjoy the day being that large.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 8, 2022)

Probably between 600 and 800. I'd want to have a chance to feel the full experience, because every time I see someone in that range, I always feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Poet (Jan 8, 2022)

I’d say 220 because I’m slim at 176 currently and that would be the start of feeling really overweight for me. I’d try it on for 24 hours and see if it suits me and decide from there with which way to go with it. I’d like to have it distributed all over my body.


----------



## fatblob24 (Jan 19, 2022)

Im 320 now so would enjoy being around 400 or 500 for 24 hours


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 20, 2022)

540 - that would be double what I weigh now.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 20, 2022)

I would like to be 5'9' and see what I looked like.
I'm barely 5"4' and 350 so being taller for a day might be fun.
I have been 425 so I do know what not being able to do some things because of your size feels like.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 20, 2022)

Maybe 300 lbs for a day. Perhaps catch an FFA's eye at that weight?


----------



## Tempere (Feb 2, 2022)

I’d like to be about 350.


----------



## SirBabalon (Apr 13, 2022)

ChattyBecca said:


> I don't think I would have a limit. Gotta see how it is right?!?!


You should never have a limit!


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 14, 2022)

I don’t know about having an exact weight in mind, but I’d like to be the biggest and heaviest I could possibly be and still be able to to walk on my own. Enough that it would be a struggle, and maybe I couldn’t walk for more than 30 seconds or so without taking a break, and just barely able to get up on my own. I would love feeling how heavy my body was, and experiencing what it’s like to be left panting from just walking to the fridge and back. That’s always been a dream of mine. I’m a pretty strong guy, so I imagine I might be up around 900-1000 lbs to be that over encumbered by my own weight.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 14, 2022)

As I'm more interested in how big I can get than in how heavy I can get, and still be mobile. I'd maybe like to fill my bedroom.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 14, 2022)

I think I'd be more interested in trying different shapes more than just different sizes, to be honest. I'd love to know what it felt like to be one of those exaggerated pear shaped girls that are so popular and gorgeous. Or one of those model-like hourglasses, or even how it felt to be really top heavy like some people I've seen. 

Probably an unpopular opinion, but I'd even like to try skinny/muscular body types, if it was only for a day. I don't find them attractive, but I also can't imagine how it would feel to occupy such a body and I'm always curious. Not to mention, I'd try on all my regular clothes, just to see how crazy they would look on a skinny person! The idea of being in a skinny body, and wearing my normal clothes and seeing just how much extra space my real body fills up sounds really hot to me. I'm a fairly small BBW and my weight gain has been fairly gradual so sometimes I forget how much extra curves I have now!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Would love to be my height (5'7) and over 400 pounds, everything sagging and swinging and thick folds and rolls everywhere and an off-the-charts belly. Of course I would have to have a FFA there with me to gasp in disbelief, tease me (nicely) and play with my fluff...and most of all, to cuddle, I am a cuddle-monster. Good thread!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 29, 2022)

So big I would have to be a back seat passenger but the front seat needs to removed so I fit in.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2022)

If it's only for 24 hours, maybe I'd like to look like this:-


----------



## VVET (May 29, 2022)

To start, 500# & female, & likely to grow, possibly a lot.


----------



## noraliz73 (Jun 4, 2022)

I would like to be like Donna Simpson irl. Wish I had someone in my life to help me get there. Won’t do it as a single person.


----------



## Blackspots (Jun 7, 2022)

Depends. If I still want to be mobile, but struggle, maybe 600lbs. If I don't care about being mobile, maybe 1200-1400 pounds.


----------



## Jay78 (Jun 7, 2022)

I really want to be the fattest man alive!!


----------



## Eliz (Sep 1, 2022)

I’d like to be 220 lbs for a day. That’s 46 more than I am now. Then I could decide if I’m “All Into” being a feedee. I’d have to move up at least two sizes in clothing. Or maybe I could try squeezing into my size 14s that I currently have. Amy suggestions?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

Eliz said:


> I’d like to be 220 lbs for a day. That’s 46 more than I am now. Then I could decide if I’m “All Into” being a feedee. I’d have to move up at least two sizes in clothing. Or maybe I could try squeezing into my size 14s that I currently have. Amy suggestions?


All the above is, to put it simply, just a mind-blowing, all encompassing experience, I mean gaining that much weight, growing out of every single item of clothing you own except for your hats and socks, and squeezing into old clothes that will NOT fit, not even close. Also, seeing yourself in photos and in mirrors and experiencing that delicious horror and shock - and thrill!


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 1, 2022)

Eliz said:


> I’d like to be 220 lbs for a day. That’s 46 more than I am now. Then I could decide if I’m “All Into” being a feedee. I’d have to move up at least two sizes in clothing. Or maybe I could try squeezing into my size 14s that I currently have. Amy suggestions?


I'd buy some size 18 or 20 clothing you like and just enjoy eating as much and as often as you like until they feel snug. Then, decide if you want to get bigger. Ideally of course you have someone at your side encouraging, coaxing perhaps, and of course appreciating your growth and enjoyment of eating too. So you're only 174? Yikes, that's skinny! Well imo, sure you are cute and plump of course.


----------



## Eliz (Sep 1, 2022)

Sounds decadent


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 1, 2022)

Eliz said:


> Sounds decadent


Of course! 
So to get you started out right, may I suggest some of the following:
1. You need to buy more delicious snack and, or dessert foods: Ice Cream, cheesecake, cookies, brownie mixes, cake mixes, frosting, candied nuts, and sodas.
2. You need to sign-up as a member of one of your favorite pizza's to go programs - discounts and even freebies.
3. Got to try stuffing occasionally - milkshakes, pizza, donuts, cookies, cake, other favorites.
4. Shop and snack - it's not bad to buy something you like and eat it all when you get back to your car before going home.
5. Drive thru - passing a fast food restaurant without sampling something just shouldn't be allowed.
6. Definitely wear looser clothing. Feeling squeezed or confined from growing isn't good.
7. Seconds on what tastes good isn't a bad thing. Always have a little more.
8. Before bed snacks (if not a whole meal) is an indulgence you can easily get used to.
9. Become more aware of calories, they're your friends - the more the better! lol
10. If you are really full, try to eat a little more, that is erotic imo.


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Sep 4, 2022)

If we are talking 24 hours only, I would love to be 800 pounds with a lot of the extra weight in huge, hanging gut!


----------

